
Becoming a Magician (2018) - saadalem
https://autotranslucence.wordpress.com/2018/03/30/becoming-a-magician/
======
rsecora
>>> And that, in fact, is my definition of magic – competence so much more
advanced than yours with such alien mental models that you cannot predict the
outcomes of the model at all.

>>> One of my heuristics for growth is to seek out the magicians, and find the
magic. Often without noticing, your progress in aspects of life or all of it
unconsciously becomes linear.

